# Winchester 22 Ammo.



## 1911 friendly (Jun 5, 2011)

I just found out (Personnel experience & Other ' advice') ---- My new Ruger 22 type 111 kept jamming. A lot !! I was told to 
change to CCI ammo. Sure enough, problem solved. So what is Winchester ammo. all about. I grew up thinking Winchester was
a top name in buns and ammo. ??????


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

In general CCI is hotter than most and an old standard go to round for anything but a target piece.Win and Rem make different loadings under different names,some are good and some are floor scrapings.Never touched Federal rimfire though.Stay away from Eley,that's target stuff and expensive.


----------

